# Memorial Day 2022



## RadishRose (May 26, 2022)

*"Memorial* *Day* *2022* Monday, May 30  Remember *Memorial* *Day* is a federal holiday in the United States celebrated on the last Monday of May commemorating men and women who died while serving in the United States Armed Forces."

"Initially (officially since 1868 - proclaimed by General John Logan) Memorial Day was a holiday in memory of the soldiers who died in the Civil War. The feast was supposed to be a step towards national reconciliation. The original name (Decoration Day) comes from placing flowers on the graves of the soldiers.

Memorial Day was celebrated differently in different states. Until 1890 it was celebrated in all the states of the North. After World War I the nature of the holiday changed to honor the memory of all Americans who died in any war - not only Civil."


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Thank you for your service.

Lest we forget!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 28, 2022)

In honor of all those who courageously served...


​


----------



## hawkdon (May 28, 2022)

Scouts have put Stars & Stripes at every veterans grave
across the street.....good for them.....


----------



## oldman (May 28, 2022)

I will be in Arlington on Monday for the ceremony, but mostly to pay my respects. It is supposed to be 92 degrees and sunny, so it should be a beautiful day. I think the festivities begin at noon, so I want to get there by 11. (Google photos)


----------



## Feelslikefar (May 28, 2022)




----------



## debodun (May 28, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 28, 2022)

If folks want a moving and powerful film that honors our Veterans, by all means, see if you can find "Taking Chance."

The movie is based on the recollections of U.S. Marine Lt. Col Michael Strobl, a real person, who accompanied the remains of Lance Corporal Chance Phelps, a marine fatally wounded by gunfire near Baghdad during the Iraq War, from Dover Air Force Base to Dubois, Wyoming in April 2004. He attended both Phelps's funeral and his memorial service, and wrote an essay about the entire experience, the emotions he felt and the people he met. It was published in the blog _Blackfive_ on 23 April, 2004 and was circulated widely on the Internet.

"Taking Chance" - Trailer


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2022)

Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 29, 2022)

Meanderer said:


>


Misa found this article about the first Declaration Day.

_"The first Decoration Day_​_As the U.S. Civil War came to a close in April 1865, Union troops entered the city of Charleston, S.C., where four years prior the war had begun. While white residents had largely fled the city, Black residents of Charleston remained to celebrate and welcome the troops, who included the TwentyFirst Colored Infantry. Their celebration on May 1, 1865, the first “Decoration Day,” later became Memorial Day.

Historian David Blight retold the story:

“During the final year of the war, the Confederates had converted the planters’ horse track, the Washington Race Course and Jockey Club, into an outdoor prison. Union soldiers were kept in horrible conditions in the interior of the track; at least 257 died of exposure and disease and were hastily buried in a mass grave behind the grandstand. Some 28 black workmen went to the site, re-buried the Union dead properly, and built a high fence around the cemetery. They whitewashed the fence and built an archway over an entrance on which they inscribed the words, ‘Martyrs of the Race Course.’

Then, black Charlestonians in cooperation with white missionaries and teachers, staged an unforgettable parade of 10,000 people on the slaveholders’ race course. The symbolic power of the low-country planter aristocracy’s horse track (where they had displayed their wealth, leisure, and influence) was not lost on the freed people. A New York Tribune correspondent witnessed the event, describing ‘a procession of friends and mourners as South Carolina and the United States never saw before.’

At 9 a.m. on May 1, the procession stepped off led by 3,000 black schoolchildren carrying armloads of roses and singing ‘John Brown’s Body.’ The children were followed by several hundred black women with baskets of flowers, wreaths and crosses.

Then came black men marching in cadence, followed by contingents of Union infantry and other black and white citizens. As many as possible gathered in the cemetery enclosure; a childrens’ choir sang “We’ll Rally around the Flag,” the “Star-Spangled Banner,” and several spirituals before several black ministers read from scripture.” (“The First Decoration Day,” Newark Star Ledger)"_

The revolutionary origins of Memorial Day and its political hijacking


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 30, 2022)

Medal of Honor - Documentary on Netflix...

Moving, powerful...

https://www.netflix.com/title/80169786

Trailer:






_*Medal of Honor*_ is an anthology documentary series that is based on real life combat events and personal sacrifice that ultimately lead to being awarded the Medal of Honor. The series highlights Medal of Honor awards that are given both posthumously in addition to awards given to recipients who are still alive today. Each episode recreates one person's experience pertaining to the story behind their Medal of Honor award.

The anthology series combines archival footage, dramatic recreations and interviews with family members, historians, news reporters and fellow veterans to tell each person's unique experience that led to the bestowment of the Medal of Honor, America's highest and most prestigious military decoration.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 30, 2022)

I have seen several comments wishing us a Happy Memorial Day.  As a Korean War veteran and  the wife of a fallen VietNam AF pilot, I am saddened that anyone feels that this is a happy day.  Please watch this short video and realize why it is not.  Thank you.


----------



## MickaC (May 30, 2022)

*THANK YOU TO OUR FELLOW AMERICANS......For YESTERDAY.....For TODAY.....For TOMORROW.....For the FALLEN.....For the STANDING.*


----------



## Mizmo (May 30, 2022)

I can only see it as a sad day in remembrance of all The Fallen.


----------



## RubyK (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I have seen several comments wishing us a Happy Memorial Day.  As a Korean War veteran and  the wife of a fallen VietNam AF pilot, I am saddened that anyone feels that this is a happy day.  Please watch this short video and realize why it is not.  Thank you.


I like what someone else posted about Memorial Day-to take some time out of the day to remember the fallen. 

My post was not meant or intended to offend anyone.  It was just a greeting.  I have plenty of sad days remembering those I've lost too.  I'm on antidepressants for severe depression from what my life has done to me.   I appreciate that I do not feel bad today. 

No offense intended.  I did take time out to remember the fallen.  The rest of the day I'm aiming for feeling better today.

PS.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2022)

God Bless all who have served their Country


----------



## Remy (May 30, 2022)

@JonSR77 That movie looks really sad. If I ever think I can handle it, I'll look into it. Can't take anymore right now. Thanks for posting. 

I wrote the title down and I also like Kevin Bacon.


----------



## jerry old (May 30, 2022)

what happened to the military parades that marked Memorial Day?


----------



## Lewkat (May 30, 2022)

jerry old said:


> what happened to the military parades that marked Memorial Day?


My small hometown still has them.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> My small hometown still has them.


mine too.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)

The big city near me has the Memorial Day events here.  Very inspiring.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 30, 2022)

Remy said:


> @JonSR77 That movie looks really sad. If I ever think I can handle it, I'll look into it. Can't take anymore right now. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I wrote the title down and I also like Kevin Bacon.



Oh, it is extremely sad. It is very much like going to a funeral. If those kinds of emotions are difficult, I would avoid it.

I remember going to the Vietnam Wall in DC.  That felt like going to a funeral.


----------

